# I'm sorry for being annoying but please help me



## The Shy One (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm sorry I know my problems are bizarre but I need advice okay , please.
I really need to get help for myself. My anxiety is getting worse daily, I can't even leave my house anymore without having an anxiety attack.. Everyone around me is saying it's my fault for having Social Anxiety because I won't do anything to help myself... I don't know, I'm just really scared to go see a Therapist... I don't know what to expect. I'd like to know what your experiences were with Therapy.. like, did it help you or make it worse? I honestly have gotten to the point where I am pretty much 100% certain I can't recover from this. I feel hopeless all the time. I can't do anything anymore. I want to get help but I just don't know if the therapy will make it worse or it will be a waste of time... thanks.


----------



## TwinReprise (Jan 5, 2013)

I'd say that if you feel you can't do anything, then now's the perfect time to do something. If it doesn't work out, it can't get much worse, but if it DOES, then you'll feel better in general, right? 

I've not had therapy myself, but from what I can tell, therapy can help a lot, as long as you're willing to participate. So I'd definitely say you should give it a shot. And it's certainly true that doing nothing will not help you at all 

Regardless of what you do, you have my best wishes ^_^


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey Shy One, you're not being annoying. I understand your concerns. I've been in therapy in the past and it helped me. You have to go with an open mind and be willing to participate in treatment. I still have anxiety, but I am functional, and am able manage my anxiety better. I also feel so much better about myself and my outlook on life.


----------



## NightRunner (Jan 4, 2013)

I met with a college counselor once, and he's the reason why I am less anxious about going in to get help with my social anxiety. We started out by going over some concerns I listed on a questionnaire, and it went on from there. The reason why I went wasn't anxiety, so it may not be entirely the same. It is really helpful, as just talking to someone else about what you're going through can do a lot more than you'd think. As long as you're willing to listen and be honest with your therapist, it will definitely help. 

The big thing to remember is that you can get over this. Sure it may be hard at times, and you may slip up along the way, but nothing is stopping you from being able to feel better. Asking for help will be the hardest step you will take.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Try and get to a Dr - there are so many meds now to help that you don't need to feel like that. Once you're feeling a bit better maybe you could try some therapy.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Not knowing what to do and not doing anything are two different things. I would first look into doctors in your area who might know a bit about social phobia/anxiety. From there, it would be a lot easier to make a call knowing that they would be able to help you. The first visit is paperwork and an initial consultation with the doctor describing what you are going through.At the time I did it (1999), I was going through the worst depression of my life - compounded by the quarterlife crisis and having graduated from college and not able to get a job in my field at the time. That was 13 years ago - what strides I have made since then! Even with a major SA setback in 2004, I am stronger than ever before....and getting better.


----------



## Rio (Dec 28, 2012)

Therapy saved my life. I recommend going ASAP if you are feeling the way you describe. Try to find the root to your anxiety. Not all therapists are the same, so it may take you a few different therapists to find the right one. The key is being patient and knowing that this is not a one therapy session solution. Get online and look up therapists that specialize in anxiety and depression in your area. If anything, be open minded and be prepared for some self awareness. Sometimes the truth hurts, but being intuitive to why you are the way you are may help or even solve your problems. This is exactly what I did and even though I still struggle from time to time, I now can sometimes control my anxiety and talk myself out of a panic attack. Also, it's liberating knowing how intuitive I am to myself. Find some books too. You can learn a lot about human behavior and characteristics. Good luck to you.


----------



## HardToExplain (Jan 3, 2013)

Therapy has pretty much turned my life around. I haven't made a new friend (excluding my equally socially anxious boyfriend) for six years but after therapy I was able to actually make a few new friends from a new job and I still get really nervous around more extroverted people but I can keep my voice in an audible level and sometimes even crack a joke.

My condition is probably on the milder side but I hope my reply is still applicable. Also I think that doing anything to try to improve upon yourself is never a waste of time.


----------

